# Ouagadougou, Burkina Faso - More than just an exotic name!



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

monument by Jeff Attaway, on Flickr


Ouagadougou by ReckenRoll, on Flickr


Ouagadougou by Jana Čarga, on Flickr


Ouagadougou by Jana Čarga, on Flickr


Ouagadougou  by pydum, on Flickr


Hôtel Libya Ouaga 2000‎ by Jeff Attaway, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


exchange by Jeff Attaway, on Flickr


Ouaga 2000 by sewaburkina, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Ouaga 2000 by zouzoul, on Flickr


Photo 012 by ProClau, on Flickr


Ouagadougou by ReckenRoll, on Flickr


Ouagadougou-Silmande by PhilippeFabry, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

More tomorrow! Stay tuned


----------



## playboy191 (Apr 22, 2011)

Wait to see !!


----------



## mopc (Jan 31, 2005)

Great! I had never seen this city, such an unknown country, much better than expected! We want more!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

^^
Coming right up!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


ouag street by Jeff Attaway, on Flickr


mercure by Jeff Attaway, on Flickr


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Street Scenes


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


----------



## RokasLT (Nov 17, 2010)

LOOK NICE 

P.S. Chinese build ouag street?


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice,....my first glimpse of Burkina Faso. thanks.kay:


----------



## Sudamericano (Jul 20, 2007)

*It really surprised me to see such a modern highway; I guess It must have been built recently. Are there any oil reserves in Burkina? Is it a free-market friendly country?
Thanks for the pics. We do need more photographs from Africa!*


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks everyone!!

And Sudamericano, Burkina doesn't have known oil reserves. The modern highway is part of Ouaga 2000. A newly built district of Ouagadougou.


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

small rain by Jeff Attaway, on Flickr


Street Trees by Jeff Attaway, on Flickr


Barack Obama Building by MTBradley, on Flickr


Ouagadougou - Burkina Faso by Rita Willaert, on Flickr


----------



## acull (Apr 17, 2011)

yeahh,,bautiful panoramas !
need more highrise :cheer:


----------



## Drainville (Jul 24, 2011)

Amazing photos from this capital!

I'm from Europe, Hungary, but I have a big size real Burkina Faso flag on my wall since 2005, since I like that flag!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

^^
Burkina does have a neat flag


Thanks everyone!


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


Ouagadougou, Avenue Kwame Nkrumah by Miepcita, on Flickr


Ouagadougou airport by Miepcita, on Flickr


Ouagadougou by Miepcita, on Flickr


----------



## wotwot (Jun 13, 2010)

cool


----------



## musiccity (Jan 5, 2011)

ouagadougou by kyselak, on Flickr


Ouagadougou Airport by elrina753, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks for the great updates....:cheers:


----------



## bieber (Mar 3, 2012)

a very nice city with large roads and bicycle roads!
I will post some pictures


----------

